# Schneiderei? Zuwenig Rezepte



## Magickevin (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo mir ist eine Sache Aufgefallen.
Es gibt als Schneider kaum Rufbelohnungen klar kann man das in Instanzen Farmen gehen evt Zauberschlag droppen aber als Rufbelohnung... Fehlanzeige.

Daher starte ich eine Umfrage um zu wissen wie ihr darüber denkt und ich bitte diese 
ZOMFG OMFG LOL ROFL NOOB NEWBIE Kommentare zu lassen da ich nur eure Meinung wissen will und keine Beleidigung Lesen will.


----------



## Naaruby (7. Februar 2008)

Ich hätte auch gerne ein Paar Rezepte mehr. Gerade zum ende hin die Letzten 15 Punkte sind hart weil man kaum Gegenstände hat die man herstellen kann und somit schnell skillt


----------



## Morrtis (12. Februar 2008)

wäre schon nice wenns wenigstens paar blaue craft items geben würd für ruf bei ner bestimmten fraktion, die wenigstens auf d3-set  niveau  sein könnten


----------



## realten (15. Februar 2008)

Ähhhh.....LOL ?

Ich denk mal Schneider sind wirklich die aller-aller-aller letzten die da irgend einen Grund zur Beschwerde haben.  

Ein epic-set für lau ohne einen einzigen Urnether oder Rufpunkt, blaue Rezepte (magieerfüllte Netherstoffdings, Monststofftaschen,...) fürn Trinkgeld  beim Händler......

aber OK man kann die ja auf 3 Ruf-Fraktionen verteilen anstatt sie euch so zu schenken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morrtis (18. Februar 2008)

für lau bekommst das craft epic set auch nicht .. die stoffe ham gleich erstmal nen 4 tage cd ....

und mir gehts eher um blaue sachen die nicht bop sind die man halt auch im AH verticken kannetc ;p


----------



## Desorienta (29. Februar 2008)

also was craftbare Sachen angeht können wir Schneider uns ja nicht wirklich beschweren...da sollte man lieber erstmal was für die Ingenieure tun...eine epische Brille reisst nicht alles raus (und kommt mir nicht mit dem Epicflieger, das Ding ist in der Herstellung mächtig teuer), und mit Rufmustern brauchen wir beim ingenieur auch nicht weitermachen...das einizge was man als Ingenieur über Ruf erhalten kann sind beim Cenariusposten Rauchsignale, die nicht mal lustig aussehen....
Von daher sollten Schneider sich uberhaupt nicht ärgern....ach und nebenbei frag mal einen Ingenieur wie er auf 375 kommt...


P.S. Ich vergaß das Muster, welches man beim Konsortium ab Respektvoll erhalten kann...jeder Ingenieur mit Skill 375 wird wissen welches ich meine


----------



## Mamschi (12. März 2008)

Also ich bin schon der Meinung, dass es zu wenig Rezepte für Schneider gibt. Mein Vorredner hat zwar Recht damit, dass Ingis noch schlechter dran sind, aber für Schneider droppt was wirklich gutes nur in Inis. 

Wenn ich mir dagegen die Lederer anschaue, wird man neidisch. Bei jeder Fraktion gibts dort was für sie. Klar, ist auch wieder unterteilt, aber man sieht halt erst mal die Anzahl an Rezepten. Und das sind nicht gerade wenig. 

Was kann ich mir denn als Schneider herstellen? Klar, die blauen Magiestoffteile und später dann in der Spezialisierung drei Teile. Aber das war es doch dann auch schon.  Also für mich eindeutig zu wenig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (22. März 2008)

Ich meld mich auch mal wieder und pushe mal den thread


----------



## DragononBack (12. Mai 2008)

Was noch ganz schön wäre, wäre ein erreichbares Epicteil für die Schultern... also etwas vergleichbares zu den Eisschattenschultern, nur eben für die Zauberfeuerspezialisierten... Weil da gibts (fast) nix, was man im Gegensatz zum Gürtel nicht meinen kann... Gurt der Zerstörung usw...

Aber ein craftbares Schulterteil in epic wäre schon noch nice, find ich zumindest^^


----------



## Raknos (30. Juni 2008)

DragononBack schrieb:


> Was noch ganz schön wäre, wäre ein erreichbares Epicteil für die Schultern... also etwas vergleichbares zu den Eisschattenschultern, nur eben für die Zauberfeuerspezialisierten... Weil da gibts (fast) nix, was man im Gegensatz zum Gürtel nicht meinen kann... Gurt der Zerstörung usw...
> 
> Aber ein craftbares Schulterteil in epic wäre schon noch nice, find ich zumindest^^



http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32755

                ??

Schneider sollten sich nicht beschweren ffs ihr könnt die beste Robe Ingame herstellen für lächerliche 24 Stoffe! -."


----------



## Lillyan (30. Juni 2008)

Ich denke auch die Schneider haben es noch am besten von allen Berufen. Sicherlich ist es immer besser mehr zu haben, aber einen Grund zur Beschwerde sollte es hier wirklich nicht geben.


----------



## Etan (30. Juni 2008)

Mhh denke schon es sollte mal paar Rufrezepte geben, allerdings sind Schneider in einem Punkt anderen Vorraus: Sie können auf Highskill sich ein 3 Teiliges Epicset machen was sich auf t4-t5 niveau befindet. aber sollte wirklich ein paar für ruf geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das nicht gleich wieder im übermass xD


----------



## Hellreaper (4. August 2008)

typischer mimimi thread...


----------



## LifeisPain (4. August 2008)

Schneider habens zwar gut, aba Spezistoffe haben CD und man muss die Rohstoffe erstmal farmen.
Vorallem Teufelsstoff udn Netherstoff kotzt mich an -.-

Aber am Schlimmsten geht es den Ingis und VZ.
Ingis zu wenig sinnvolle Rezepte und VZ haben zum Teil aboslut schwachsinnige Verzauberungen.
Erst heute für Umhang 2% weniger Bedrohung. OO Sagmal gehts noch? Da hau ich mir lieber bew oder rüstugn druf. >.<


----------



## Dark Guardian (4. August 2008)

LifeisPain schrieb:


> Erst heute für Umhang 2% weniger Bedrohung. OO Sagmal gehts noch? Da hau ich mir lieber bew oder rüstugn druf. >.<



Für Magier eine 1A Verzauberung für den Umhang. Ich habe mal eben die Rezeptdatenbank durchforstetz und kaum etwas gefunden was vergleichbar nützlich wäre.

Ggf. Zauberdurchschlagskraft - aber das ist im PvE eher zu vernachlässigen. Höchsten im PvP interessant - wnen mal jemand tatsächlich auf Wiederstände setzen würde.


----------



## cazimir (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es gibt generell für jeden Beruf zu wenig Rezepte/Muster/Formeln etc.

Allerdings sind Schneiderer im Vergleich zu anderen Berufen (ausnahme Lederer) schon recht gut bedient.

/OT
Das Netherstofffarmen ist echt wiederlich xD Ich stand einen Tag in IF und hab mehrere k Netherstoff direkt von den Leuten abgekauft :>


----------

